# What you all think about legator guitars?



## lastoneonpluto (Jan 27, 2020)

I am currently searching for a multiscale 8 or a 9 string. I found Legator LM9, is it good?. My budget is 2500 dollars, what would be your recommendation?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 27, 2020)

ehhhhh. I don't know if this is serious.

2500 American Dollars?

You could do so much better the legator.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Use the search function, your question has been answered in depth at least half a dozen times in recent memory. Going through those threads will probably help you make a good decision.


----------



## lastoneonpluto (Jan 27, 2020)

JSanta said:


> Welcome to the forum. Use the search function, your question has been answered in depth at least half a dozen times in recent memory. Going through those threads will probably help you make a good decision.


Thanks


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2020)

Allow me to briefly summarize the prevailing sentiment in the community, which I can corroborate via personal experience with some of their guitars at NAMM and similar occasions: look elsewhere.


----------



## lastoneonpluto (Jan 27, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> ehhhhh. I don't know if this is serious.
> 
> 2500 American Dollars?
> 
> You could do so much better the legator.


I am really lost and confused. So i dunno what should i get.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 27, 2020)

JSanta said:


> Welcome to the forum. Use the search function, your question has been answered in depth at least half a dozen times in recent memory. Going through those threads will probably help you make a good decision.


Like... ehrm... get a used Prestige? 

But seriously: 2500 bucks is far from Legator territory. I'd get myself a nice guitar instead!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2020)

The internet being what it is, you'll get a million answers to what you "should" get as we'll all dig different things. What is it you value in a guitar? What features do you prefer? How do you like the neck to be, what kind of tuning are you planning to use, etc.? There is no universal "oh, for X dollars, the one true choice is guitar Y", so even suggesting some stuff for you to check out is super hard without even knowing anything about what you'd like.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 27, 2020)

lastoneonpluto said:


> I am really lost and confused. So i dunno what should i get.



EDIT: Fred beat me to it!


----------



## lastoneonpluto (Jan 27, 2020)

Fred the Shred said:


> The internet being what it is, you'll get a million answers to what you "should" get as we'll all dig different things. What is it you value in a guitar? What features do you prefer? How do you like the neck to be, what kind of tuning are you planning to use, etc.? There is no universal "oh, for X dollars, the one true choice is guitar Y", so even suggesting some stuff for you to check out is super hard without even knowing anything about what you'd like.


I like prog, metalcore and death metal. I do enjoy good clean tones and juicy distortion both. I am not concerned about cosmetics. I prefer thinner necks ,jumbo frets and locking tuners also a fixed bridge.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, the requirements are pretty lax as it is, as most current 8-string guitars in the market won't be pure dj0nt sticks and can cover some decent ground soundwise. They almost always have thinner necks and jumbo frets, since most metal players prefer that sort of thing. Do you have any good stores around where you can try stuff out?


----------



## lastoneonpluto (Jan 27, 2020)

Unfortunately no. There are stores but they sell only mass produced products and 6 strings only.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 27, 2020)

JSanta said:


> Welcome to the forum. Use the search function, your question has been answered in depth at least half a dozen times in recent memory. Going through those threads will probably help you make a good decision.



Was about to post just that, thanks!



lastoneonpluto said:


> I like prog, metalcore and death metal. I do enjoy good clean tones and juicy distortion both. I am not concerned about cosmetics. I prefer thinner necks ,jumbo frets and locking tuners also a fixed bridge.



You can find a LOT of used ESP E-II or Ibanez Prestige on the market that will be much higher quality than any legator and also cheaper than your price range. Hell, you could probably find a nice used Mayones or Aristides for that price if you are patient enough.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 27, 2020)

OP, where are you located? You can get a multiscale Kiesel for well within your budget, which is something I would certainly suggest. I hate the 'cult-of-personality' that Jeff has built around the company, but they do make good guitars. And if you don't go crazy with specs (which you shouldn't do, IMO), they are still a good value. 

If you need a 9 string, I still wouldn't look at Legator. Something like an Agile with some funds saved for a good setup and maybe some electronics would be something to consider.


----------



## Cam-Poe (Jan 27, 2020)

Recently bought one of their N60D's for $400 USD and thought it was overpriced for what it was. Best used for firewood, IMO.
So, there's that.

Far, far better multi-scale builders out there for the kind of money you're looking to drop.
Aristides comes to mind, as mentioned earlier.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2020)

Aristides, Strandberg, on the cheaper end: Schecter, Ibanez, Kiesel, & ESP/LTD has some 8 strings. Any of those would hit your mark.


----------



## fcv (Jan 28, 2020)

lastoneonpluto said:


> I like prog, metalcore and death metal. I do enjoy good clean tones and juicy distortion both. I am not concerned about cosmetics. I prefer thinner necks ,jumbo frets and locking tuners also a fixed bridge.


I have not tried the LM9, but the necks on their older straight scale 9s are a bit on the beefy side. Despite that I do quite like those older 9s, and are the lightest and thinnest body 9s I've played.

Their quality control definitely has some issues, but they do seem to be pretty good about exchanges and returns at least recently. I bought one of their headless 7s last year and unfortunately had to send it back, and then send the replacement back for a 3rd, but they covered all the return shipping so while annoying it didn't cost me extra, and didn't give me any hassle about exchanging them.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 28, 2020)

^ required posting in any Le Gator (Legolas?) thread lol...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2020)

they're fucking trash unless you're dumb enough to buy a USA model. Then they're ok/possibly decent from what I've heard. I'd still recommend avoiding at all costs though. I've played mitchells (guitar center's in house brand) that are better.

If you're looking for a multiscale 8, then a used kiesel is the best bang for your buck. Otherwise the multiscale LTDs are pretty solid. If you're willing to stretch your budget you could go full custom.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 28, 2020)

lastoneonpluto said:


> I am currently searching for a multiscale 8 or a 9 string. I found Legator LM9, is it good?. My budget is 2500 dollars, what would be your recommendation?


A great option for a multiscale 8 or 9 would be to get one from Agile like a 92730. They’re great guitars, not just for the money but, great guitars period.

Don’t get a Legator. They have a reputation of selling guitars that look great but play like garbage.


----------



## fcv (Jan 28, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> A great option for a multiscale 8 or 9 would be to get one from Agile like a 92730. They’re great guitars, not just for the money but, great guitars period.



Agile hasn't made the 92730 in years, and when I emailed them asking about it last year, they said they weren't planning on making more soon. While there does happen to be one on reverb(the only one of that model that has ever been posted on reverb), I don't get the impression more than a handful of them were made, so your chances of getting one other than that one seems slim.


----------



## chargrilled (Jan 28, 2020)

Headstock on some of those looks mean as fuck like a shark fin


----------



## bzhang9 (Jan 28, 2020)

and OP is why legator stays in business


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 29, 2020)

Is multiscale a requirement? If not, for $2500 buy an Ibanez RG2228 used for like $1k. That is the best sleeper 8 out there, because you get MIJ Ibanez quality and toanz, but the used market is shit for them so you get fantastic value. 

Use the other $1500 to buy an amp.


----------



## Djentlover666 (Jan 29, 2020)

Get a new agile and buy some lundgren m9 picks and gets good tech yo install them. Or get guitarmory covered pickups. I only say covered because most of the agiles come with emgs or blackouts.


----------



## lastoneonpluto (Jan 29, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Is multiscale a requirement? If not, for $2500 buy an Ibanez RG2228 used for like $1k. That is the best sleeper 8 out there, because you get MIJ Ibanez quality and toanz, but the used market is shit for them so you get fantastic value.
> 
> Use the other $1500 to buy an amp.


Yea it is because i am super used to the Fanned fretting. I quite enjoy them


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 29, 2020)

lastoneonpluto said:


> Yea it is because i am super used to the Fanned fretting. I quite enjoy them



RG2228 plus alcohol?


----------

